# What Halloween presents did Santa give you?



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

I got a 4th quality Bucky skeleton. It's never too early to start corpsing, is it?


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> My daughter got me this-
> 
> Reaching Skeleton with Tattered Cloth Stake or Hang - Costumes
> 
> ...


*Thats a great prop! im gonna keep this one in mind 

Merry Ho H**o*


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

My wife got me a 1:1 scale Boris Karloff Frankenstein bust!


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

ohhh how exciting... well i opened a box from my aunt, it was black towels... hhah...


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

My six year got me a mask from big lots, I also got So You Want to be A Haunt Entrepreneur book, The Exorcism of Emily Rose, money paid for my web site, and a air mech. Not bad i thought.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

WOW! everyone got great gifts!!! Santa brought me 2" foam (for more stones) and pickets (for my cemetery). Yippee!! Am soooo excited!!!


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, Santa brought me some severed limbs, a severed head, an electric pumpkin carver (think turkey carver, but smaller), two window leechers that fade in and out, a cape for my headless horseman, spooky sounds cd, eyeballs in a jar, a bloody tools and knives garland, and some magic tricks, while my gf got me two foam wig heads, a male one she painted blue because it looked like one of the blue men, and a female which she did up like liza minnelli (god I love how she thinks!) as well as a zombie survival guide! All in all, a very sucessful year if I do say so myself!


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

I got a projector and Hallowindow! I was so excited. I wanted to put it in the window just to see how it looks. Maybe one day this weekend, today will be busy.


----------



## izzio (Aug 11, 2009)

I got a Home Dept gift card so I can buy supplies for props!!!! SOOO EXCITED!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey izzio I got the same. And I got a pumpkin pie.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

I got a Home Depot gift card, a Douglas and Sturgess gift card (super awesome art supply store), and a Bride of Frankenstein poster


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i must have been bad this year, santa left me nothing. meeps, how did you know. lol. love what everyone else got though.


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

My wife got me one of those micro video projectors ... a P1 Pico projector (seen here: AAXA P1 Pico Projector - LCoS Based Hand-held Pocket Projector - LED Micro Projector). Using that for my Madame Loeta (instructions courtesy of Mr. Chicken) next year.

My folks got me a $500 gift card from Lowes ... IT'S PROP MAKIN' TIME!!!

And my wife also bought me a Hitachi Scroll Saw ... for making Props.

Those are the XMas related gifts.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

CFX Joe human sculpting armature, 2 pounds of gel 10 silicone, silicone pigment, tin thix, PSIence: How new discoveries in Quantum Physics and new Science May Explain the Existence of Paranormal Phenomena (its a book), Lowes and spirit gift cards, and my favorite was a blood covered brown leather apron for when I start mask making. 

I kinda got insulted as my family friend is a shrink and I got 3 free sessions, I cant tell if it is a joke or not.

Edit: and a years worth of jokes about the sculpting head, my dad says its a dressy Betsy head. I use it for hats right now, I cant wait to hear about me dressing up my head.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I got a carvable fun-kin from my sis-in-law & my parents got me a black Halloween Forum Hoodie.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

a 6 gallon shop vacuum


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I got a dremel,a 6 outlet tower with 2 timers built in,a grim reaper lava light and a grim reaper table top fountain! I will get a security camera later on if I ever figure out which one.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I got a Home Depot card too, but that's going towards home improvements- not halloween improvements! At least, not unless I want to become a dead corpse prop in the graveyard too!

Dan


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

I didn't really get any Halloween gifts, but Mom did find a dvd copy of one of my altime top favorite movies. The Canterville Ghost with Patrick Stewart. I watch it every year while carving pumpkins for Halloween. I think they've gotten tired of it and me sitting up watching it 2 or 3 times in a row while surrounding their living room in JOLs. ( I use their yard for haunting since I don't technicly own one.)


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Home Depot gift card for me too. I'm thinking...*TABLE SAW!*


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

i got a air brush (FINNALY!) and latex paint sprayer. oh also a lowes gift card.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh I also got a Halloween Forum t shirt from my brother


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I got this plaque,its a Limited Edition replica from Disneyland, the shoe was from a past Christmas.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wristslitter, that is an awesome gift. that will fit right in with your theme.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I received an airbrush system. Looks intimidating and I have no idea how to use it yet!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

^^^ hehe i have the same problem take a look at my air brush thread it might help up
heres the link Air Brush Questions


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

A gigantic Mickey Mouse dressed as a vampire standing on a pumpkin, A Nightmare Before Christmas Monopoly (that would be 2/3 of my big collections in one, the other being Dickens anything), and a black tinsel tree that I am turning into an over the top year round Halloween extravaganza.

This is the Mickey:









He's actually about $35 on clearance in physical Disney Stores if you find him right now. How do I know? That's what the receipt said that was left in the bag with the wrapped package. And to all a good night.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Santa doesn't bring me Halloween stuff. I get that for my birthday, because that's in August.  The hubs ALWAYS gets me something Halloween-ey then.

But I did get my traditional Christmas gifts to RenFest in April!


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

I didnt get anything, but my son got night vision goggles.there made by jaks pacific.and they really work in total darkness.If anyone has a pitch black tunnel or cave and need to see folks coming there way Id strongly recomend these.I know ill be using them this year.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Scott N. said:


> My wife got me a 1:1 scale Boris Karloff Frankenstein bust!


Oh Scott me want!!!!

WS that plaque is just beautiful!

The only Halloweeny stuff I got was a set of Halloween kitchen towels, and my oldest son got an InFocus like projector.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

I got a dremel router attachment, router bits and a Cowlacious sound card. Have already used the router on my new columns!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG OMG!!! Look what my MysterE gave me for Christmas!! Just brought it home tonight! We were out hunting for reindeer to start our wolf prop... and THIS was just in at Garden Ridge!! HAS to be 9+ feet tall! It barely fit into the car!! I can't wait to creep him out for our 2010 haunted castle display!! Now we have a true Knight-mare before Christmas!!










BOO!


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

My man knows the way to my heart:

- Freddy and Jason Mez-Its (they look like those Mighty Muggs)

- Freddy Krueger from NoES: Dream Warriors Sideshow doll

- Freddy Krueger doll from Mezco

- Freddy and Jason plushies

- Monster Squad on Blu-Ray

- Ghostbusters for PS3- Ultimate Slimer Edition!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

trent, that mickey is too cute. and susie boo, i love your knight in shining armor. you guys are so luckey


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so jealous my bday is in January maybe I can get a Basement Barney!!!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I am so jealous my bday is in January maybe I can get a Basement Barney!!!!


Start leaving hints around the household right now.  No time like the present!


----------



## ice111302 (Apr 15, 2008)

none this year. Life has been a bit hectic in my family. However, after buying several feet of extension cords for christmas....i bet I can find good use for them for Halloween.lolololololol.... oh wait, I take that back...I got a few more cords for x-mas as a gift....now to build new props to go with the cords. Ha hahahaha


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I got my wife a steam mope and she got me a vacum cleaner. pretty sad but pratical, somehow (L). To be honest, we are always spoiling ourself year round, so, when it comes to Christmas presents, we don't know what to get for each other. She told me I am suppose to get one soon, I got no clue what she got me for a surprise. I try to surprise her, but she is very picky for almost everything I can think of. I will get her hopefully that robotic Jason from Friday the 13t she wanted last year.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got nothing hween related I did get items for other passions tho.My best gift was a margertiville blender well maybe that is hween related gotta have drinks while building props.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I got three more Halloween prints to add to my growing collection. (Pumpkin Patch, King of the Scarecrows, and The Bell Ringer of St. Basils.) I had the chance to meet the artist in person and he has three new ones planned for next year.
I can now ask to get them framed for my birthday next month.

Eerie PA - Artwork of Halloween and Gothic Horror


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

*OK! Spill your guts! What halloween/horror related items did you get for Xmas?*

OK! Spill your guts!

What halloween / horror related items did you get for Xmas?
__________________
Michael Bruner

The National Haunters Convention - OVER 100 vendor booths!
April 29th - May 2nd 2010
Valley Forge, PA
National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions

The Cadavers Cotillion
The best costume ball on the planet!
Cadavers Cotillion | Haunted House Costume Ball | Halloween Masquerade | Haunts Party

Get behind the scenes tours to the best haunted attractions!
Haunt Tour | Haunted House Tours | Halloween Trips & Events


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

jdubbya thx for the link...I picked up a print too (covered bridge as I like horses) but I debated about the curse and hunter ones.
only xmas gift that was Halloween related was from a GF but she gave me cutesy stuff that is not my style of decor anymore. But I did get a MacBook so I can view Hallow forum at all times!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Wow thanks for the link i think I might want some of those for my birthday in February*


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

A new air compressor for my haunt, compact mutimeter, 7 flood light holders and $400 in gift cards to Menards!!


----------



## aintnohusker (Apr 24, 2009)

He brought me over a foot of snow on top of about 8 inches packed snow.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

drmort said:


> jdubbya thx for the link...I picked up a print too (covered bridge as I like horses) but I debated about the curse and hunter ones.





Spookilicious mama said:


> *Wow thanks for the link i think I might want some of those for my birthday in February*



No problem. I had posted it awhile back in the links section but you may not have seen it. His prints are gorgeous! The detail he puts into each one is amazing. You won't be disappointed in his work and the price can't be beat! If you order anything, tell him you saw his link on Halloween Forum.
Thanks!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

aintnohusker said:


> He brought me over a foot of snow on top of about 8 inches packed snow.


Send some this way! We've been getting rain which is depressing. I want snow!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I posted earlier but I was thinking prop making supplies or equipment and completely forgot about the Jim Shore figurine tea lite holder. Its a witch with a cauldron. I received this from a friend and really appreciated that she thought to get me a Halloween related gift. I really like it a lot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

I recieved Nightmare Before Christmas Scrabble and some old rum bottles for my Pirate Haunt I am building for 2010


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

I got this guy! I brought him to my office and put him to work.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I didn't get anything Halloween related.....unless you count the gifts Santa brought others which I might borrow for Halloween. My wife loves the new Bose Docking Station and her I-pod and my son loves the new R/C Tarantula Santa brought.


----------



## the halloweenie (Sep 7, 2009)

I got equipment to make a lightbulb flicker! I'm thinking of riging a rocking chair so it goes back and forth by itself with no one sitting in it, and having a flickering lamp beside it.... Ooh... Creepy!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I didn't get anything halloween related for christmas, but I've been looking around at stores for christmas stuff that can be used for halloween. Today I found some purple garland for my halloween tree at Kmart.


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

I got a Chauvet Black Shadow Blacklight Cannon!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

sweet&sinister said:


> I didn't get anything halloween related for christmas, but I've been looking around at stores for christmas stuff that can be used for halloween. Today I found some purple garland for my halloween tree at Kmart.


I got that at Hobby Lobby a couple weeks ago, then saw some purple beaded garland at Shopko that I picked up for my halloween trees


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm merging the two x-mas threads. 

The only thing I think that could be considered Halloween-ish I received was an Oingo Boingo Anthology. Has "dead man's party" on it along with some of their other twisted songs... could be used in our display.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

My fiance bought me a Craftsman 10 inch sliding compound miter saw.  I am sure it will come in handy  I can't wait to use it for something.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Diabolik said:


> My fiance bought me a Craftsman 10 inch sliding compound miter saw.  I am sure it will come in handy  I can't wait to use it for something.


She sounds like a keeper!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Didn't get anything specifically Halloween related - unless I use the gum I got in my stocking to stick some tombstone pieces together ;].


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

I didn't get anything Halloween related either, but I did get a new video camera, so now I can document my yard display, and garage haunt. I had a friend shoot it last year, but it didn't turn out quite like I had hoped. Now I'm the director!!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Scott N. said:


> My wife got me a 1:1 scale Boris Karloff Frankenstein bust!


Wow! Where did she find that? It's gorgeous.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Wow! Where did she find that? It's gorgeous.


she got it off ebay, it's a great bust with lot great details!

Frankenstein Bust 1/1 Figure Vinyl Model Kit - eBay (item 110437177575 end time Jan-18-10 22:30:47 PST)


----------



## politicalcronie7 (Aug 31, 2009)

*what i got*

100 in gift cards to home depot cant wait to start buying


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Santa brought me two beautiful WDCC Nightmare Before Christmas figurines (Bat Kid and Dr. Finkelstein) along with some costume jewelry for the mannequins. At that point, Santa's funds were exhausted so he directed the birthday fairy to buy me this mannequin, who will be transformed into Lucifer.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

uummm, yeah, that is a cool mannequin. i'd say the birthday fairy was very good to you. it looks like it's in good shape. mannequins are hard to find


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I am verrry grateful to Santa for interceding with the birthday fairy on my behalf. I've been wanting to create a Lucifer clad only in wings and a fig leaf for quite a while, but it's been cost prohibitive. Almost all of my mannequins are very incomplete, with limbs grafted from others and covered in costumes. His intended near-nude state precluded that technique, so I've been haunting CL for about 18 months waiting for the right combination of quality, condition, and price to appear. I checked several times a day, and still counted myself lucky I saw this one almost as soon as he was posted. Fortunately Santa has a generous heart, loves Halloween, and lives under the same roof so getting ahold of him wasn't difficult


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

Ive been looking for that suit of armor at garden ridge,I missed 4 of them thursday,1 lady bought all of em about 3 hours before i showed up.


----------

